# New Look



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

Awesome new look james and daniel. I like it a lot. The only thing is, instead of a post reply button, there are two quote buttons.


----------



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

I like it!


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

Glad you like the new skin, maybe it might change in the next days, but we will see. Shoutbox will also added soon.

Enjoy it.


----------



## max (Jul 17, 2004)

um, yeah, check the skins coding again... the multi-quote thingy isn't working quite right...


----------



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

Yes...must...have...shoutbox...


----------



## max (Jul 17, 2004)

though, I'll give you credit....

NBSDesigns... NICE!


----------



## max (Jul 17, 2004)

how bout updating us to PF3!

I haven't seen any bugs yet in PF3... but PF1 had quite a few, if I remember...


----------



## baroque flute (Jul 21, 2004)

Wow, I haven't been here in a couple of weeks! I'm glad to see there has been some activity in that time.  I liked the old look better. :mellow: Oh well, I don't mind this either, actually. And a shoutbox would be kind of fun.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

I could make the option to choose between old and new look. Actually I tried many skins, but think that this smooth look is more comfortable for the eyes. I couldn't stand the old look that much anymore.

Maybe we could make a poll what look you like best, you would have the choice between several skins.

What do you think?


----------



## baroque flute (Jul 21, 2004)

We will have to see what the others think. I could get used to this look. I think the main thing was actually the rearranging of the forums, rather than the look, but I can get used to that too. I can see why you would do that, as there were so many sections.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

Yes exactly: too many sections and forums...you got lost, or something was unclear WHERE to post.


----------



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

I wouldn't take a vote...too many cooks stirring the pot...just make an executive decision and pick a skin...

...we all trust you ...


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

Thanks.  As you have seen old look is back, maybe waiting for more convincable skins for IPB 2., just coming up. The smooth skin looked maybe a bit too modern? This is more professional? Smooth might be more comfortable for eyes.....

Who wants to have the choice between old and new look (would be a menu in the left low part of the index)?


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## max (Jul 17, 2004)

so I hear that Invision 2.0 Final is going to be having a skin that reminds me more of IPB 1.3... I kinda like this better...


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

So more professional you think?


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daniel_@Sep 8 2004, 03:51 AM
> *So more professional you think?
> [snapback]1791[/snapback]​*


I like all the skins you've used so far, but if there is anything I've learned from my Web site, it is that there is always a better, more professional design. Because of this I was always focusing on the design only, so no content. I thought it would be best if I gave it up, so.


----------

